# Dog Walk For Cancer In NJ TODAY!!!!!



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Dog Walk For Cancer

See more detailed info at this link
Home

Proceeds to benefit:
The J. Phillip Citta Regional Cancer Center and all the Cancer Programs at Community Medical Center and Bright & Beautiful Therapy Dogs Inc.
September 13, 2009 from 10 am-4pm
Rain date September 20, 2009 from 10 am-4pm
Ocean County Park, Rt. 88 Lakewood, NJ

Lace up your sneakers, put a leash on your best friend and join us for a day of tail wagging fun for you and your entire family

Ask your family, friends and co-workers to sponsor you and your dog.
Minimum donation of $15 per registration.
Prizes and goodie bags with all donations.The Participant with the highest pledges will win a Special Prize. Check the website for an update on the prize.
(Forms must be received by the day of the walk to win)

Elwood the winner of the 2007 Ugliest Dog Contest will be judging the contests and be available as best man at the wedding chapel.

Additional Fun Activities:
Frisbee Dog Demonstration - Lure Coursing - Dog Sport Demos - Dog Blessing -- Gift Auction -- Agility Lessons Face Painting -- Chiropractor -- Magician Doggie Kissing Booth -- Pet Portraits -- Coin Toss

Canine Contests -- Best Dressed Best Trick Costume Contest Smallest Dog Largest Dog Hairiest Dog Least Hairy Dog Friendliest Best Smile Best Wag Best Kisser Most Obedient

Magician will be present for a free magic show.
Animal Communicator Reverend Joanne Furges will join us for a group reading. Cost is $20 per dog.

We encourage you to join this walk but please keep in mind: This is not a race but an event symbolizing our concern for the cause. You don't need to have a dog to participate in the walk

Volunteers Needed
Kids can earn some community service hours.

If you would like a pledge form, a list of vendors, more information, to volunteer or would like to make a donation contact:
Tracie Barberi-Matthews
732-831-0203
or Renee Shriver 732-673-1848

[email protected]
__________________


----------

